# the praise thread



## gorg_graggel (Sep 29, 2004)

Man (W1zzard), you're just great!!!

praise him!...tool-proggers often need "thumbs up"-feedback for good work, cause they do it for free...so praise him here...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 29, 2004)

Yesh praise the almight W1zzard!


----------



## alexfreu (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes, he may live long and prosper 

(and maybe include the AA&AF settings in the profile)


----------



## pablofrogo (Oct 2, 2004)

This is how cool W1zzard is: Extremely!


----------



## Aguiar (Oct 3, 2004)

yeah! long live the KING...   th 1 who never let us alone.


----------

